# Weekly Competition 2020-20



## Mike Hughey (May 12, 2020)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *F2 R' U' F2 R F' U R2
*2. *U R2 F' R U2 F' R' U' R2
*3. *R2 F2 U' R F' R2 U F U'
*4. *F U R' U2 F R2 F' U F2
*5. *R F U F2 U F2 R' F2 R U

*3x3x3*
*1. *U2 B' R2 D2 B' D2 R2 U2 L2 B' F R' B' F2 U2 L U L2 R2 F L'
*2. *B2 F2 R2 D' B2 D B2 D' B2 U B2 F D2 F D' L' F2 R U' L U'
*3. *B2 F2 D U L2 U' L2 F2 L2 R2 D' L D' R U F R' B' D2 U' B'
*4. *L2 B2 F2 D' R2 D2 U R2 F2 D U B' D' F' R' D2 F2 U' R F R2
*5. *U L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D' U2 B2 D' B L' B' F' D F2 U' R2 D R2

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw2 Uw L' U B2 Fw2 D L' Rw' U2 F2 L2 D2 U' L' R2 D Uw' F Rw' Fw' F2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 Rw' B D2 Uw' Fw' L' U B2 Rw R B' F L' F' Rw
*2. *B2 D Uw2 Rw F2 L Rw2 Uw' Rw R D' Uw2 Fw' U' Rw2 R' Uw2 L' Rw' R' B' U2 L2 Rw' R' F' L2 Uw F2 Rw2 B2 Fw Uw' B2 U' Rw' B R2 Fw2 Rw
*3. *U2 B L2 R2 Uw Rw' U Rw D2 L F' R Fw U Fw2 F' L2 B2 D2 Fw Rw' Uw' R' Fw' Uw' B F' Uw R' F D2 U Fw Rw' Fw' D R2 B' Fw L
*4. *L' U2 B2 U' F2 D Uw2 Fw F2 Uw2 Fw' L Fw2 D Rw2 Fw D' B2 F2 L R Fw2 L2 U2 L B' F Rw D B' Uw2 B2 Uw' L' F' Rw R' B' F Uw
*5. *Uw' F' Rw D' R' Fw' F' U B2 F' L2 B U Fw2 F2 Rw D2 U2 B' Fw U Fw' F2 Rw2 R B2 F R2 D2 Uw' U L2 F' Uw F2 Rw2 D2 B Uw' U

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw2 Rw2 R2 B2 U2 Rw' B Lw' D2 U' Bw L2 D2 Bw' Fw F2 Dw' Rw2 Fw' Lw2 Dw Lw' R' F D' L' Dw2 L R Bw2 Uw2 Bw' Rw2 Uw U' L' B' R2 Dw2 B' Fw' Rw D2 L' Lw2 R2 Uw2 U' F Uw L' Lw Dw' L2 Rw2 F D L' R' F'
*2. *Lw' F2 D' Uw B' D2 Dw Bw' Uw' Fw2 D2 Lw' Dw2 U2 B2 L' R Bw2 F D Uw U F D2 Uw Rw Bw' Fw' F' Lw Uw' U' Rw2 B' Bw2 U' R2 Bw Rw' U L2 Bw2 F' L' D' U' F R' B2 Bw2 Fw2 D2 L' Bw' Lw2 Rw' B' F Dw2 L2
*3. *Bw R' Fw2 Lw' B2 Bw2 L' Rw R D Lw2 R2 D' F Lw2 Fw2 D' Lw' U2 L2 Fw L Lw2 B' Rw' Uw' Fw' U2 Lw2 B L B' F Uw' U Fw' Lw2 Rw2 R B Bw' D2 B' Rw2 F' R' F2 L2 R' Fw F' Uw U2 Bw Fw F Dw B Bw Fw
*4. *F2 Dw Bw D2 B R' Bw L2 R U B Fw2 Dw2 Uw' Rw2 R U2 Bw2 R' U2 F Dw' U' Lw Dw2 Bw2 D2 Uw R B2 Lw' Uw' F' L' U' Fw2 R' Dw2 L' B R Uw' Lw2 Uw Lw2 Uw' L2 R' Dw' Rw' Bw' Rw2 Bw' Fw2 F' U Bw Dw' B' Rw2
*5. *Lw B2 Bw2 F2 Dw L Dw Lw' U B R Uw2 L2 Lw Rw' D' F2 Lw Rw R' B D' Lw' Bw Lw Dw R2 Bw2 Fw2 L' Rw R2 Bw Dw B' F Lw' Rw Dw2 Uw2 Lw Uw' U L D' F2 D2 Uw' Bw' Dw2 Uw' F2 Rw Uw2 Lw2 Uw' Fw2 Uw L Rw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *3R' 2D 2B L 2B' 3U2 L' B2 2B' 2L' 2U2 U2 L2 2R2 2U' 3R2 B2 2B2 2F2 2L 3F 3U 2R2 2D2 2U2 2F2 3U U' 3R R 2U' U' 2L' 3R' 3U 2F' U 2B 3F L' B' 2F' D' 2F2 2L R2 D2 B' 3F' 2R2 F 3U' B' D L 2L' R D 2U 2B L 2B' 2F' F 2L2 2U2 2R 2B 2F2 U'
*2. *2L' 3R 2R' B' 3R' 2D 2R2 R2 2U' F2 L2 2R F 2R2 3U2 L2 2R D 3F' 3U2 2B' 2R2 F 2D2 2B2 2U' B' 2B 2F' 3U' B' 2U2 3F' 2L2 B2 F2 2D B2 L' U' 2R2 B' R' U' F' 2L2 R B2 3U2 L' R2 2D2 B 3F' 2F R2 D 2D2 2R' 2U' R 3F 2F F L2 3U' U 2R' 3F' D
*3. *L' 2B2 F 2D 2L D2 2R' 3U L2 2B' F2 3U2 2F' 3U2 2F' D' 3U2 F' D2 2D2 2F 2L 3F' 2D' U' 2R2 3F' U' 2F2 L 2B2 3R2 2R' 2D' 2B' 2R U2 3F2 2F' 2D2 3F 3R 2D 3R 2R' R D2 2L' 2B2 3F 3U' 2B 2R B 2B' 2D L 2L' 2R' 2B2 2D' 2L' 2U2 L2 2D' B 2D 3F' R 2B'
*4. *3F' F2 D' 2L 2D' 3R 2D2 2U 2L2 R2 2F2 R B' 3R 2D2 2U2 B2 2R R2 D2 L' B 2B' 2F2 L' B' D2 U2 F 2U2 2L2 D' 3R' 2F' 3R' 2B 2F2 F L' 2D2 2U U' 2L 2D 2B2 2R 3F 3U B2 D' F D 3U' U B' 2F 2L2 2B' R' B 2F2 U 2L' 2R' U' 3F' 2F' 2L2 3U' 2B
*5. *2U L2 3R2 3U 2F' D' 2D' 3U2 L' 3R2 2D2 R 2B 3F 2F' U 3F2 2F D2 U B 2B 2F' F L2 2L2 B2 2B 2U' R' 3U2 2U 2L2 3R U' R' 2D 3R2 2R 3F2 2F' D 2D2 B 2B2 U 2B2 2D R U' 3F' 2F F 2L 3R' D 2R2 B 2B 2F2 2U 2B 2R' 3U' 2B 2F' 3R 3U 2U2 2B

*7x7x7*
*1. *U2 2L2 3L' B2 2B F2 R 2D 3D' 3U2 B' 3R2 D' 2L' 2R' R' 2F 3L2 D2 3L2 3F F L2 2R' R2 F2 D' 2D 3D' 3U2 2U B 3B2 3R2 B' 3F 2R' 3F2 F' 3U' L2 3L2 B 2F' 3U 2R' 2F2 L 3D' 2B' F' 2R' 2B2 2D2 U2 3B 3F 2U2 3F F' 3U2 L2 2R2 2U U' B D' 2B2 3B' D 3B' L' 2U L2 2L 3B2 3U' B' 3F D 3F2 2D2 2F2 L' 2F' 3L2 B 3U' 3B' D 2F' F' 3L' 3B 2U' 2L' 3U' U' 2B2 3B
*2. *3D' 3U2 L 3F2 L 2F' 3D 3L F' D 3B2 3D 2F2 3R2 2U2 2R 2F U 2L 3F2 R' 3U L2 2B' R 2B R' F' 3U 2B2 3F F2 3L' 3F 3L2 2D2 3U L' 3L F' 3U' 3R2 2D 3U2 2F2 F2 R2 3D' 3F 3D 3R 2D2 U' 3B' 2F2 F' 3R' 2R 3B' 3D' 3F 3L' 2R' B2 L2 2B2 3U' 2B2 2D' 2F2 L2 2F L2 2U2 2B' 3B2 3D2 2B2 D' B' 3U 2B 2D 2B 3L 3U' L 3B2 F' 2D' L2 2L2 B 3U' 2L2 3R' B2 3L D2 2U
*3. *3L2 3F 2L2 F2 3R 3B2 2L' F2 L' 2L' 3L' D2 2L 3L' 2F2 2U2 3F' 2F2 D2 U2 3B2 2F' F 3R2 2B2 2U2 2F F2 L2 2B2 3U' 2F2 2D 3R' R2 3D 3L 2R2 B 2F2 2L R' 2F' 3D 2F2 F' 2L' 2D2 U' B2 3L2 2D U R D2 B2 3B D 2F2 F L2 3B' L' 2L R' 2B2 3F 2F' D 3U' 2F2 F U2 L2 3U2 F2 2D 2U2 3L' 3F 2D' 2U2 2F' L R' F U' L2 3F 2F D2 3R2 3U 3R 2R' 2B' 3U2 F D' 2D
*4. *3F L' R' 3B2 3U2 2R' R2 3B2 3U' 2U R' U 2B 2F' 2U2 2B D2 2R 2B2 3F 3L 2F2 F2 2D L' 2D' 2R' D B2 R D F' 3R 2B2 3F2 2L' D 2U' B2 F2 3D 3F' 2F 2R 3U2 2L' U2 3R' B 2D2 3D U' L 3R2 2F 3U' 2U' 2F U2 3B2 L 3R 2R 3B 3R 2U' 3L' D2 3D' 2U U2 3L 3R2 F' 2L' 2B 2U2 2B2 2R D' 2D2 2U' 2B2 2F2 2U' B 3D 3L 2R2 2D' U F' 3U2 2F2 U2 3B2 3R R2 2F' L
*5. *3D2 U 3L2 R' 2F 3L' 3B' 3L2 2B2 3U 2L' D 3R' F L 3L2 2D 2F F' L' F' 2L2 3L2 2F' R2 U' L2 3L R2 3D' 2L2 3R2 2R 3B 2L' 2D' 3D' 3R B' 3F' L' B 2B 3F' U' B' 3B2 L 3B2 2F 2U2 U2 3B' F 2D' L' 3R 2B' 2R 2U2 L2 3B2 3L2 3B 2F U L2 2F2 3R D 3U' U' L2 2R' 3D2 3B D 2L 2R D' 3B2 3F 3U' U L' 2L' 3R2 R' 3U' 2U' 3L' 3D2 3U2 3F' 2R D' 2R2 3F2 3L2 2D'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F U' F U R' F'
*2. *U R' F2 U' F' R2 U2 R' U2
*3. *R' F R U2 F2 R2 F' R F' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 B L' B2 F D L' D' R' U2 D2 L F U D F' D' B F' U R' Fw Uw
*2. *D R L U' R' U B' F R2 L' B' U' L F R2 B2 R2 D2 U Fw Uw
*3. *F L' D2 F' L' R D2 L2 F D B' D2 R L2 F B' D F2 U2 Rw Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' Uw' U2 L' D2 U2 Rw' R' Uw' B2 Rw' Fw2 Rw2 R2 Fw L2 R D' Rw' B U Rw B Uw' B F' L' Fw Uw2 Fw2 U' R Uw2 F2 R2 Fw2 U R F2 R
*2. *Uw B R' F' D2 Uw2 L2 U Fw2 L B D' Uw' U2 R F L2 Uw' F Uw' L' Fw Rw2 U Rw R2 U' R2 B L' Rw' F Rw2 B' F' L Rw' D2 U2 R
*3. *D' B D B F' D2 R' Uw Fw L2 Fw' F L2 B R2 D2 U Fw2 U2 L' R' D' B D' Rw2 D Uw' U2 R' Fw U2 F' R' Fw2 Rw R' Uw2 U' Rw2 Fw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *U L' Uw2 U' B' D F2 Dw' Fw2 D Dw L2 F' Lw2 Fw2 L2 B' Uw U' L2 Dw' Uw' Lw F' D L2 Uw F Dw2 R2 Fw' F U Fw2 Rw2 R' F2 Rw2 U L2 D' Rw D' L2 Lw Fw F2 L' Dw' Bw2 D Fw' D2 Dw2 U2 B Rw2 R' Uw' U'
*2. *Bw D L Bw' F2 L D' Uw' R2 F D Dw F D F2 L2 Lw2 D2 L' B' Lw Rw2 Fw Lw2 Rw Dw2 Uw Bw' U Bw F2 Uw' R2 B2 Dw Uw2 U Lw D' Uw2 U L D' Uw U' R2 Dw' Fw' R' D' F' Lw2 Dw F R2 Dw2 Uw Fw' Uw' U2
*3. *Fw2 Rw2 Dw L Rw' R F' Rw' Fw Uw2 Bw Lw2 D Lw2 Dw2 R' Uw' B D2 Dw' Bw' Rw2 D U2 Lw' B2 D' Uw Fw U L F' U2 B' Dw Lw F2 L2 F2 Uw Rw2 Bw' R2 B' Uw B' Fw Dw2 Uw Rw' D' U Fw F' Dw Rw2 B' F' U Rw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3U' L U' B 2D2 2U2 L 2R2 F' L' R2 2D' 2F' U2 L D' 3U2 U 2B2 3F2 D 2R2 R2 B2 3F' 2L' 3U' 2F2 D' 2R D' 2D' 2F' 2R2 2F 2D' U2 L U 2L2 2R2 U2 2B' 3F2 F' 2U2 B' 2D2 L 2R2 2B2 2F2 2L 3U2 F' 2U2 3R2 B2 2L 2B' 3F2 2L2 3R2 3U2 U2 3F' 2L2 2R 3U2 2R2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3R2 2R2 D2 2B2 2L 3F' 2R' 3U 3F' 3L2 3B2 L2 2F L' 3L' 3B2 D 2B 3F2 D2 F' R2 D' 3U B2 U F' 2D' 3B2 3D 3U 3L2 3R2 3D 3B2 3U' 2U' 2F 3L' 2B 2R' U 3L U 2B2 3U 2U 2L2 3B' F2 2D L2 2R2 3F 3R' 2B' 3L2 3F' U' 3B' L2 2D 3D' R 2F' L 2D' L2 B F2 3L' 3R' 3B 3F F 2L2 3L 3R' 2R' D2 2U2 U R2 B' 3F' 3D2 2B' F 2L' 3F' D' 3L' 2R' R' B2 D 2D2 3D' U' 3R2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B' D2 L2 B F2 D' R2 D F' U2 B2 U D' R2 B U' B L2 B2 Rw Uw'
*2. *R' B2 R U2 R D' B U2 L2 F D2 F' B L U2 R' L U' B' Rw2 Uw
*3. *F R' F R' F2 R2 F U' B2 L2 D2 R2 B' F2 R B' F' R2 L2 U2 Rw' Uw'
*4. *B' R U' F2 U' R2 B D' B U2 D2 B2 L F' U L2 D' R2 F2 B' R Fw' Uw
*5. *U' R' L' F2 R B' U2 D' R2 F' D' B U2 L D2 F' U2 B' L' U Rw' Uw2
*6. *U' R' B2 R' U' B L U' D R L2 B R D' U R2 U D2 L R' Fw Uw
*7. *L' F2 L2 U' D L U D2 F' U2 F2 D2 U' R L2 D B F D2 Fw Uw'
*8. *D2 B F2 R U2 B' L' F L2 R2 F R' L B' L2 F2 L2 D2 B' F' Rw Uw2
*9. *U2 L2 R D2 F R' L B F U' F' D' R U B' F2 L' U L D F2 Rw' Uw
*10. *F' U2 L D2 U F2 B R2 F B2 L2 D2 B' F' U' R F2 L2 B2 U' F2 Rw Uw2
*11. *L B' L B D U' R2 F2 R L' U' R F B' D' U' R F R2
*12. *B2 L' B' U2 R' F2 U L2 B F2 U2 L' D' F2 U2 B' D2 U2 B F2 Rw' Uw2
*13. *F L D R' U' D R2 D B2 D' F' B2 D' B F2 R' U' D2 R2 L Fw Uw'
*14. *U2 B L' U' L D2 L2 B2 R2 B' F' L2 D L' U L' R B L' R U2 Rw2 Uw
*15. *F' L' U R' F2 L R F D' U' R F2 B' R' L2 F2 R2 F' R2 D2 R Fw Uw
*16. *F' L2 U L B R D L B' F' D2 R D2 B' F' D2 R B' L B R' Uw'
*17. *B' F D B' L' U' R' L2 B' L' F2 L2 F2 R2 U' D2 R F2 D2 F' L2 Fw Uw'
*18. *D' U' F2 B' R D2 F' U' B2 F2 D2 R' U' D2 B2 D2 B' L R2 Fw Uw
*19. *L R2 F2 D F2 R U D' R' B L U F U' B L2 B U L2 F' B2 Rw' Uw
*20. *R' U' B2 R2 U B R2 D B2 F R2 B2 F U' D R2 L' F' L' Fw' Uw'
*21. *B F' R2 L2 U' L' R2 U L2 F2 L2 R F2 D2 U L F' U F B' Rw2 Uw
*22. *F' B' D2 B2 R F2 D B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B D2 R' F Rw Uw'
*23. *L2 U2 R L B2 U F2 R F2 B2 L F' R2 B2 U2 B L' F D L2 Fw Uw2
*24. *B U' D2 L2 R' B2 F' R' U' D' L2 D' B' F D U F2 B L U' R2 Fw' Uw
*25. *F' B2 D2 L' U' R2 B' D B' F' L F' D' F' U' F R2 F R F D' Rw2 Uw2
*26. *U F' U D' F2 U' R B R2 F' L2 B' U2 L U D L2 F' L F' Rw2 Uw
*27. *D' U' B D2 B' R' D B' D2 R B' L' F L R U2 F' U' R Fw Uw2
*28. *F2 L' D2 F' R' D L' U2 F2 L' F' U' F' R' D' U' R' U2 B Rw' Uw2
*29. *D U' F B' L' B2 L' F2 U' D' R L' F U' B' R U F' L2 U2 Rw Uw'
*30. *B2 F2 R' D B R2 B D B F2 U2 R D2 F R2 D2 B L2 F' Rw Uw2
*31. *F' B2 D R L' D F U2 L2 R F2 D' R' L2 D' R2 F' U F' U' Rw' Uw
*32. *B2 D F' D' B' R2 B U' L F' R' D2 U' B' F2 D' B D' R2 D2 L' Fw
*33. *U' B' L F' R' B' R' D2 R' F' U' D' B2 L2 R' F U L2 D' L' D' Rw2 Uw2
*34. *B2 R2 U' D R' L2 D B R2 F' U B2 F U R' D B L2 D2 F R' Fw' Uw
*35. *R U' F L' D U2 F' U B2 U2 L2 R2 U2 F2 B' L D F2 L R2 U2 Rw2
*36. *R' U D' L2 D L2 D L2 B2 L' B2 D R2 U R L' F2 U D2 Rw' Uw'
*37. *L' U2 D' L2 U2 F' B' U R2 U2 R2 B2 F' R' U2 B L R' B Rw2 Uw
*38. *U R B2 U2 B' F2 R' U D2 L F U' B L D2 L2 B F' D' B2 Rw2 Uw2
*39. *L2 B' D' B' R' L' U2 F2 U2 B2 D' U' R2 F R2 D2 R F' B2 D L
*40. *L2 R2 D' R' B L' D' U F2 U2 F' U2 R' U F2 U2 B' D' R' F Rw2 Uw2
*41. *B' R2 U B R L2 D' U2 L' R2 D2 F2 D' F B U B' U2 R2 L Fw Uw2
*42. *B' R F' B D' L2 R' B F2 L' D' R F D2 B2 U' D R' B' Rw' Uw2
*43. *L2 R B2 L' B2 L2 D2 R2 U L' U2 D2 F' R2 F B D2 B2 D' L2 B Rw2 Uw
*44. *D R' F2 R' L' D2 B2 U' F B2 D R B' U D' L' R F2 L' R' D Rw2 Uw
*45. *L2 F2 B L' B2 D' L B' F D2 R2 B2 F2 D2 B D2 R D B2 Rw
*46. *L2 F R2 B' R2 D' L' R U' B' F' D2 F D' B' U' R U' F U2 B2 Rw2 Uw'
*47. *D2 F U2 B2 F' R2 L' F R D' F' D U2 B2 U2 L F2 U' L2 D' Fw Uw2
*48. *U' B2 R' F2 B' U2 B F U2 L' D2 L2 U' B' L' F L D R2 L' Fw Uw2
*49. *R L' D2 L U2 D' R U' L2 R' B2 U D' F' B L R2 B' L' Fw' Uw'
*50. *L' F' R2 D' U R2 B L2 D' R U2 R U' F' U2 B U' R' D2 R2 Fw' Uw
*51. *B' F U2 B D2 U2 F R' F L B' D2 B2 U' L F' R2 U D Rw' Uw
*52. *F L' R2 U2 D' R' F' U2 B' F R2 U B R2 B' R' D' B' F' Rw' Uw2
*53. *B U2 F' D L U R2 B2 D' L F' R' U2 L2 R' F' D2 B R' Fw Uw
*54. *F' D2 L R F R' F L D F' U' B' D2 B2 D' L B F R L' Fw' Uw
*55. *R2 F' U2 D' R B R' L2 U2 L2 D' L2 D2 U2 F' U2 F2 U' L2 Fw' Uw'
*56. *B2 D' F U' B' D R' D' F' U2 B' U2 R2 B F2 U2 R' L' B' D2 Fw' Uw2
*57. *R F U2 D' R' F' D' R' F D' R D F' U F' L' D U2 R2 L' Fw' Uw'
*58. *R D' F R B D L' B D2 U' R2 F' U' F' B' U' L D' L R F2 Rw Uw
*59. *R F2 L U' B2 U' B2 F2 D2 F' B' U2 L2 U2 F' D' R U2 B
*60. *R U' R2 L2 U L' R2 B L D' L2 R2 F' U' R' F B' D' R B2 Rw2 Uw
*61. *D' U2 R L U' L2 D2 L R2 B U' R U' B R L D' L' R F' B' Rw' Uw'
*62. *F U2 R2 F L2 R2 D' B F2 L' B2 L2 R2 U' L F' R' D' U L'
*63. *D R D F' B U2 L F L R' B2 F D R2 B2 D2 U B D2 B2 R2 Fw Uw2
*64. *L2 D2 U2 R2 L F' D' R B R D2 B F U B' D2 B' D2 F U' D Rw' Uw2
*65. *D2 F2 L2 R2 U' R' B2 L' F' B' R' B' R L2 B U L F' B U' Fw' Uw2
*66. *R' D2 F' L2 B2 R' B U' D F L U' F2 B2 D2 U F2 D U2 L2 Fw Uw
*67. *F U' D2 F2 B2 D2 U B2 L2 D' L2 R U2 D F L2 B U' F2 Rw2 Uw
*68. *F2 B' L D2 U2 F D' B2 F' U2 D' F' L2 F' R L' F' R2 B2 Rw Uw'
*69. *F U' R2 D2 L' U' R' L B2 L2 B D2 L2 F' U' L2 R B2 D' Fw Uw2
*70. *L' B2 R' U' R L B2 R' D2 F R U' D' F D2 F' R2 U' R L Fw Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 R' B R' F B D' B' L U D2 R2 B2 R U2 F2 R' D2 L2 U2 D2
*2. *B' R2 D F' R D F2 L' F L2 F' R2 U2 F2 L2 B' U2 F' R2
*3. *L2 B2 D2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 D F2 U2 F L2 F' L R2 B2 L D' B2 R'
*4. *D L' D L' B2 D B U' R F2 U L2 D' L2 D L2 U R2 B2 D'
*5. *R2 F' R' D R B' R B2 D' R2 B' R2 D2 L2 B' L2 B' R2 F R2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U2 L2 B2 U2 L' D2 U2 L' R2 B2 U2 B' L' F D B L' D' B2 U L
*2. *R D B' D2 F B' U R D R2 L' F U2 F B R2 U2 B R2 B2 D2
*3. *B2 D F2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D F U F2 L U' L' B D R' B
*4. *L2 D' R2 D' F2 U L2 R2 D R2 U2 F' L U2 R' D' F L' F2 U R2
*5. *B F L2 D2 F U2 B R2 F' R2 F2 R B L' D B' F' R' B' L2 U'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U' F2 U' B2 L2 D2 U R2 U R2 B F' U' L' D' B D B' F2
*2. *D' L2 F' U' L F2 B2 L F D F2 D R2 L2 D L2 U2 D R2
*3. *F2 L2 U' L2 B2 F2 U R2 D R2 D2 F' L2 B U B2 L D2 B U' F2
*4. *U2 D' R' F' B U R D2 R B2 U R2 U L2 B2 U2 D R2 F2 U2
*5. *D2 R D2 U2 L2 B2 R' B2 R2 B2 U L R' B D' F2 U' L2 B L' R'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R' U F2 B' R' F' R' U' B R F2 U2 D2 F2 R B2 L' B2 R2 B2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D2 F R2 F L2 F' R2 B L2 F' U' B' F2 R' B D L2 B' L' F2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R2 F2 R2 U2 B L2 B D2 L2 F' U' L' D2 R' B2 D' F U L D2 F' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R F2 R' F R' U F R2
*3. *B2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 U' F2 U2 L2 D L U R' F2 R' U' R2 B' F D
*4. *D' F2 R2 F Rw' U' L' D U B Fw Rw2 R U2 B2 Uw Rw' Uw F' L' B2 F Uw' F Rw2 R' Uw2 Rw D' B' U' F' Rw2 U2 B2 F2 L' B' L2 Fw2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U2 R2 U' F' U' F2 R U' F U
*3. *U2 F' D2 F' L2 R2 B' F2 U2 R2 B' R' F' L' B' R2 F' U' R' B' U
*4. *Uw2 Fw2 F2 L D2 Uw F2 Uw2 U' R' Fw' L' R' Fw2 F L' D' R F2 Uw2 L' Uw' U L Rw2 B2 D2 B D2 U L2 Rw2 B' L Rw R' U2 R D' Rw'
*5. *L Lw' Rw' Bw Dw2 Uw' Bw Rw D Lw R' Bw Dw' U F2 U2 Fw Rw' R' Dw Uw2 R' Bw2 R2 D' Bw F D2 Uw L2 F' U2 L' Uw L2 B Rw' Fw2 D Lw2 F2 Dw B2 Lw' R Dw L F Lw2 F2 Dw2 Uw' B Uw2 B2 D' R2 D Rw B

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R' U R' F' R2 U R' F2 R
*3. *L' D2 L U2 L' B2 L R2 B2 L' F' D' B U L R2 U' B2 R
*4. *L D' U2 L F U2 F L Rw' R' Fw' F Uw' R D2 L2 Rw' B Fw2 Uw2 U2 Rw F2 U2 R2 Uw' L D' Uw U2 B Rw B F' Rw R F L D U2
*5. *Dw Uw2 U2 Rw2 D2 Bw2 Fw Rw B' Dw Lw2 D Lw' F' R Dw' Uw Rw2 Dw2 L' Rw2 Fw' Uw2 Bw2 F D2 Dw L' R' Dw2 U2 Rw U L Lw2 B2 F' R' D' Lw2 Bw2 F2 L2 Dw L2 B2 U2 Bw2 Lw' Rw2 R2 B D U' L' U' Lw Bw Dw' Rw
*6. *3F' 3R2 B2 3F' L2 2R2 2U2 3R F2 D' 3F D' 2R2 2D 2B F D' 2F2 2L 2F 3R 2D' 2U 3R' 3U L2 2F F 3U 2L 2F' D L2 U2 B L' 2B2 3R' D2 U2 L2 R2 D' 2L2 2B2 3U2 L2 B D' 2D B 3F2 F' L' R' 3U 2F 2R2 2D 3F 2D 3R B F' L2 2F R' B F2 3R

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *F' R2 F2 R' U2 F' U2
*3. *L2 U' L' B R' D B' D F' U' R U2 R D2 R' F2 R' L2 U2 L' D2
*4. *Uw2 Rw' D Fw' L' D' B' Uw2 B' Rw Fw F Rw D Fw U' B' U2 B F2 Uw Fw2 D2 Rw' Fw F2 L2 D' B' L B' Rw' D' Uw2 U L2 Fw Rw' U' L2
*5. *B Uw' Fw D2 U Lw Rw2 R F Dw2 Uw U' F' L2 Lw Rw' R D Fw' L2 Lw B2 Fw' R D Lw2 Rw' B Lw U2 Bw Fw' Lw Dw2 Uw B' Lw' Dw' Bw' Dw R2 F D2 Uw' U' Bw2 Lw2 B R2 Dw' Uw Bw2 Fw2 R Uw' B' Fw' Lw' F2 Uw2
*6. *2D2 3R2 B 2R U' B U F2 2D 2L2 3F2 R' 2B2 3R2 F R' 2B2 3R 2R2 R 2D2 2U2 3R' R F D2 2D2 2F' 2R' R' 3U R B2 2L' 2R2 2F' 2L 2B2 2L2 D2 2U B 2D2 2U U' R 2B' 2F R2 B' L' 2L' F 2L U' 2L2 B R 3U' 3R' 3U 2U' R B2 2R U' 2L' 2R' 2B2 2L2
*7. *R' 3B 2R' 2B2 D 3D2 R 3U2 2B' 3L' 3D 2R' B2 2U2 2F2 2D2 3D 2L' 2R 3U' 3F U2 F 3R 3F 2U' U2 3L2 3D' U 2B' 3B2 2F2 2D2 2U U' L 2L2 3L 3U' 2U 3F 2L' 3L2 2R' 3B 2F 3L 3F D2 2D B2 3L' F' R2 2B L2 2L2 D U' 3F 3L 2D' 3D 2F' 3R' 2F' 3U' 2B U2 2R F 2U 3F' 2F' 2R B2 3L' 2R' R' 3D2 3R' R2 F 3L2 2R2 B2 2B U2 2F' U2 R' 2B F2 2R2 2B' F' 2L2 3F' 3U

*Clock*
*1. *UR3+ DR4+ DL4- UL2- U4- R2- D2- L3- ALL2+ y2 U2- R1- D6+ L3- ALL3+ UR DL 
*2. *UR2- DR5+ DL4- UL0+ U0+ R2- D3- L1+ ALL0+ y2 U2- R5+ D3- L4+ ALL1+ UR DR UL 
*3. *UR2+ DR4- DL6+ UL3+ U5+ R3- D6+ L6+ ALL2- y2 U0+ R2- D6+ L6+ ALL2+ UR DL 
*4. *UR2+ DR5+ DL5- UL3- U1+ R2+ D5- L2- ALL4+ y2 U4+ R2- D1- L2+ ALL0+ UR UL 
*5. *UR1+ DR4+ DL5+ UL3+ U0+ R5- D5+ L4+ ALL1+ y2 U5- R5- D1+ L1- ALL1- DR DL UL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' B U' R' U' R L l' r
*2. *L R' L U' L B' U R' U' r b
*3. *U' L' U B' L' R B L b
*4. *L' U' R U' B U L B' l r' b
*5. *L R' U' L' U L B' L l'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-3, -1) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 2) / (0, -2) / (3, 0) / (0, 2) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (1, 0) / (-4, 0) /
*2. *(1, 6) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) / (4, 0) / (3, -2) /
*3. *(0, 2) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 4) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (3, 3) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0)
*4. *(-2, 0) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (3, 3) / (-2, 1) / (5, -1) / (6, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (6, -2) / (6, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0)
*5. *(-3, -4) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (2, 0) / (0, -1) / (6, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *U L B' R' B U' R' B' L U' R'
*2. *R L R B L' B' L U' B U R
*3. *L R L' U R L' R U B' U R'
*4. *R U R' L U' B U' L R U' L
*5. *B R L R B' R' U L' U' R L'

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. * R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U
*3. * R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U
*4. * R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. * R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R' U R F2 U2 F' U2 R' U
*3. *U' L F B' L2 B' L2 U' F2 R U2 F2 U B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D R2 B2
*4. *Rw D2 B2 Uw' L B Fw2 D2 B' Uw Fw' F' U2 Rw U Rw R' F' Rw Fw R2 F' Rw U2 F Rw2 U R2 Uw B D2 L2 R' F' Uw Fw' L D2 Uw L'
*5. *B2 Fw2 Dw2 U B' Fw' R' Uw L Rw' B' U2 Fw2 R B F U Bw D' Dw' U2 Fw Uw Rw2 Bw' Dw Lw2 B Dw2 Rw B F' D' F2 Rw Uw U2 F' Uw2 U' Lw' D Fw L2 B' Lw Rw' Fw' Lw B2 U Rw Bw F' Dw2 U2 B2 Dw' Lw' Dw
*OH. *D2 L B2 D2 R' B2 L B2 F2 D2 R' D L' B R' U' R' F' R2 F2
*Clock. *UR3- DR6+ DL1- UL4- U4- R0+ D3+ L3+ ALL3- y2 U5+ R4+ D5- L6+ ALL2- UR DR UL 
*Mega. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *B' L' U' B' L' B L b'
*Square-1. *(0, -4) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (-1, 5) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (3, -2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4) / (-5, 2)
*Skewb. *B L R U' R B' L' R L' B' L

*Redi Cube*
*1. *R b' f r R' b r b' L' B F L B R F' R'
*2. *l L f l L' b f' l' L' B L R B' F R' F
*3. *B' l b B l' b f' l' B' R F L B R F' R B'
*4. *L B F R' r b' B f' r b L' F' L B' F' L R
*5. *L f l' L' F' l' r' f' F L B F R' F R' B'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *R' Lw U Rw L' Bw' U' R' B Rw L Rw Lw Bw Uw' Rw Uw' Bw Uw Bw u l b'
*2. *Uw Lw' U R' Bw' L' Rw U' L' B Bw' Rw' Bw' Rw Lw' Uw' Bw' Uw' u' b
*3. *Uw Rw' L Rw' Bw' Rw L' R' Lw' U' B Bw Rw' Bw' Rw' Lw Bw' u' l r b
*4. *Rw B Uw Rw' R' B' Uw Bw L Rw Uw Rw Lw Uw Rw' Uw' Bw' Lw u' l r' b'
*5. *Uw' Lw R Uw Rw L' Rw' L' Rw' U' Uw Rw Uw' Lw Uw' Lw u' l' r'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *R2 D2 L U2 R D L2 D R2 U L2 U R2 D L D L U2 R2 D R U L2 D R2 D L2 U2 R2 D2 L2 D R2 U L2 U R D2 L2 U R3 D L3 U R3
*2. *D2 R2 U L2 D R U2 R D2 L2 U R D L D R2 U L2 U R D2 L U3 R D3 R U3 L2 D R D R D R U2 L D2 L U R2 D L3 U3 R3 D L2 D R U
*3. *D2 R2 U L2 U R D2 L U2 R2 D L2 U R D2 R U R D L2 U R2 U L2 D R2 D L2 D R U2 L D2 R2 U3 L2 D2 L D R3 U2 L3
*4. *D R2 U L D2 L U R2 U L2 D2 R U R D L D R U L2 D R U2 R D R D L2 U3 R2 D3 L U2 R D2 L2 U3 R D3
*5. *R2 D2 L2 U R2 D L2 U R D2 L U2 R D2 L U2 R D R D R U3 L D2 R D L U2 R D2 L U2

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L2 U2 R2 U R2 D F2 U L2 U2 F2 L' B' D2 B U2 L' R2 U' B U' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D B' F' L2 D2 B' R2 D2 B U2 R2 F D L' U B L R' F2 R2 D F R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D B2 F2 L D2 L2 R D2 F2 R D2 B2 D B2 U F R' U2 L2 U2 F R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F L2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 U' R2 U2 L' B F' U R2 U' L' F2 U2 F R' D R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F R2 L2 B2 R' L' U2 F' R2 D B2 R D2 R2 L F2 D2 R2 U2 L' U2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D' U2 B2 R2 U' F' L B D' L2 B2 D U R' F2
*2. *F2 R U2 L' B2 F2 L D2 L2 B2 L' D' R2 D' F D2 R' U' B F2 L2
*3. *D' B2 D' U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 R' B2 F' U2 R F L B2 F2 U'
*4. *F' U2 B' U2 R2 B' L2 F2 R2 B D2 U L F L R' B' D' L U2 F'
*5. *F2 D' L2 D U2 R2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 B' D L D' L' F R' B2 D' F

*Curvy Copter*
*1. *UF UL UB UR UF UL UF UB UR UF UB UR UF UL UB UL LB UB LB UB UL UF RF UR UF UL UB UL UF RF RB UR UF LF UL UF UB RB UR LF UL UB UR UF DR RF RB UB UL DB DL UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- DF- RF UR+ DF+ UR RB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- LB+ DB LB+2 UB-2 DR+2 DF+ LF DF-2
*2. *UR UB UR UL UB UL UF UR UF UB UL UF LB UB UR UF LB RF UF UR UL RF UR UB LB RF LF UL UF UR RB UR UF UB UR UL UF RB DB LB UL DB DF DL UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- UF+ UL UF+2 UR+2 LB- UB+ UR+ UB- UF+2 DL-
*3. *UR UL UF UR UB UL UF UB UL UF UR UF UL UF UL LB RF UF UL UB LB UL UB UL UB UL UF UR RB LF UF UL UB RB UR LF UL UB DR DB DR DF LF DL DF DL UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DR DB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR+ LF+ DL LF-2 DB+2
*4. *UF UR UB UL UF UR UL UF UR UB UR UB UL UF UB LB UB UR UF LB RF UF UR UL UB UL LB RF UF UR RF RB UR LF UF UL UB UR UF UB UL RB DF RF DL DR DB DF LF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB UR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- DF- RF UR+ DF+ UR RB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- UL+ UB UL+2 RB+2 DB+ RB+ RF+ DB- LB+ UL+2
*5. *UF UL UB UR UL UF UL UB UL UB UR UB UL UB UR LB UB UL LB RF UR UF UB UL UB LB RF UR RF UR UF LF UF UL UB RB LF UF UR UB UL LB RF LF DB RB DL DR DB LB DL DF DR DF UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB DL RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DL DR LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- RB UB+2 RB UB-2 LB-2 DR+ DB+2 DR+2 RF+ DB+ DF RF- UF+ UL+


----------



## ProStar (May 13, 2020)

Scrambles are random state, correct? I know it says they are, but looking at the 3x3(and any event that does 3x3 like OH, relays, etc.) scrambles this week(haven't gone back to previous weeks yet), the EOs seem consistently easy, which can result from non-random state scrambles


----------



## KingTim96 (May 14, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Scrambles are random state, correct? I know it says they are, but looking at the 3x3(and any event that does 3x3 like OH, relays, etc.) scrambles this week(haven't gone back to previous weeks yet), the EOs seem consistently easy, which can result from non-random state scrambles


What is the difference betwen random state and non random state? It is something like using a 4 gen scramble (R, U, L, D for example) versus a 6 gen scramble involving all faces?


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 14, 2020)

KingTim96 said:


> What is the difference betwen random state and non random state? It is something like using a 4 gen scramble (R, U, L, D for example) versus a 6 gen scramble involving all faces?


4 gen scrambles preserve EO and therefore make for much, much easier scrambles since the pairs are formed much easier and such


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 14, 2020)

Random state will randomly pick one of the 43 quintillion states that The cube has and use that as the scrabble, random moves (non random state) does a certain number (typically 25) of randomly selected moves, and uses that as the scramble. The WCA used to use random moves, until it realized that it made some eo’s more common than others
Edit: random moves uses all 6 faces


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 14, 2020)

The scrambler for 3x3x3 was written long before I took over the website, but I do believe it is supposed to be random state. From the comments in the code:


> The core 3x3x3 code is from a min2phase solver by Shuang Chen.



I still hope to switch to exclusively TNoodle (WCA) generated scrambles sometime in the next year or two, but it will be a while before I can get to that.


----------



## ProStar (May 14, 2020)

Mike Hughey said:


> The scrambler for 3x3x3 was written long before I took over the website, but I do believe it is supposed to be random state. From the comments in the code:
> 
> 
> I still hope to switch to exclusively TNoodle (WCA) generated scrambles sometime in the next year or two, but it will be a while before I can get to that.



It's very likely that it was just a lucky week for ZZ solvers, but I just figured I'd point it out anyway


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 25, 2020)

BTW @Mike Hughey results?


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 25, 2020)

Oops - thanks for the reminder.

Results for week 20: Congratulations (again!) to Sean Hartman, Lim Hung, and JoXCuber!

*2x2x2*(121)
1.  1.43 Legomanz
2.  1.62 Khairur Rachim
3.  1.76 TommyC


Spoiler



4.  1.86 asacuber
5.  1.95 OriginalUsername
6.  2.07 TipsterTrickster 
7.  2.22 Rubadcar
8.  2.26 PokeCubes
9.  2.31 JoXCuber
10.  2.37 ExultantCarn
10.  2.37 NathanaelCubes
12.  2.39 NarenRameshB
13.  2.46 turtwig
14.  2.69 Sean Hartman
15.  2.72 Luke Garrett
16.  2.75 Kylegadj
17.  2.77 smackbadatskewb
18.  2.96 Torch
19.  2.98 Coinman_
20.  2.99 Nutybaconator
21.  3.01 SebastianCarrillo
22.  3.02 cuberkid10
23.  3.06 BraydenTheCuber
23.  3.06 Dream Cubing
25.  3.09 Trig0n
26.  3.10 Valken
27.  3.12 [email protected]
28.  3.18 parkertrager
29.  3.20 Rollercoasterben 
30.  3.21 Lim Hung
31.  3.24 u Cube
32.  3.25 V.Kochergin
33.  3.28 mihnea3000
34.  3.33 Logan
35.  3.38 2017LAMB06
36.  3.41 jvier
37.  3.42 Jaime CG
38.  3.49 MCuber
39.  3.56 ichcubegern
40.  3.59 Antto Pitkänen
40.  3.59 Fred Lang
42.  3.63 tJardigradHe
43.  3.71 DGCubes
43.  3.71 FaLoL
45.  3.85 BradenTheMagician
46.  3.86 Liam Wadek
47.  3.93 VJW
48.  4.00 [email protected]
49.  4.07 ngmh
50.  4.08 ProStar
51.  4.18 jason3141
51.  4.18 KingCanyon
53.  4.20 G2013
54.  4.22 GTGil
55.  4.26 NewoMinx
56.  4.31 Sub1Hour
57.  4.32 Aleksandar Dukleski
58.  4.35 wearephamily1719
59.  4.38 Aadil- ali
59.  4.38 Owen Morrison
61.  4.46 Cube to Cube
62.  4.54 Kit Clement
62.  4.54 Pratyush Manas
64.  4.58 dollarstorecubes
65.  4.60 Ordway Persyn
66.  4.62 nikodem.rudy
67.  4.67 RandomPerson84
68.  4.79 Moreno van Rooijen
69.  4.84 Cooki348
70.  4.85 [email protected]
71.  4.87 Koen van Aller
72.  4.91 lumes2121
73.  4.97 toinou06cubing
74.  5.04 Sir E Brum
75.  5.05 Henry Lipka
76.  5.07 John Benwell
77.  5.11 bennettstouder
78.  5.17 Raymos Castillo
79.  5.19 abunickabhi
79.  5.19 MattP98
81.  5.20 oliver sitja sichel
81.  5.20 Schmizee
83.  5.23 Triangles_are_cubers
84.  5.36 Samuel Kevin
85.  5.38 epride17
85.  5.38 FLS99
87.  5.40 revaldoah
88.  5.41 BenChristman1
89.  5.52 begiuli65
90.  5.56 KingTim96
91.  5.72 I'm A Cuber
92.  5.74 Gan Air SM
93.  5.75 SmallTownCuber
94.  5.85 Ayce
95.  6.12 Brodie Bouley
96.  6.14 Ian Pang
97.  6.32 Mike3451
98.  6.48 ok cuber
99.  6.50 Amelia
100.  6.71 FinnTheCuber
101.  6.83 filmip
102.  6.91 ImPaulPCG
103.  7.09 nevinscph
104.  7.10 HKspeed.com
105.  7.15 linus.sch
106.  7.43 PingPongCuber
107.  7.53 PikachuPlayz_MC
108.  7.72 LittleLumos
109.  7.98 Petri Krzywacki
110.  8.06 NaterTater23
111.  8.49 N4Cubing
112.  9.28 sporteisvogel
113.  9.37 MarkA64
114.  9.62 [email protected]
115.  10.35 freshcuber.de
116.  10.58 Jrg
117.  11.02 One Wheel
118.  11.53 Jacck
119.  11.91 thomas.sch
120.  15.85 KovyTheCuber
121.  16.15 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3*(144)
1.  7.14 Luke Garrett
2.  7.42 Varun Mohanraj
3.  7.48 Lim Hung


Spoiler



4.  7.96 smackbadatskewb
5.  8.08 Khairur Rachim
6.  8.09 Legomanz
7.  8.45 OriginalUsername
8.  8.46 cuberkid10
9.  8.53 ExultantCarn
10.  8.74 Aleksandar Dukleski
11.  8.90 tJardigradHe
12.  8.96 thecubingwizard
13.  8.97 Sean Hartman
14.  9.11 jason3141
14.  9.11 turtwig
16.  9.23 NevEr_QeyX
17.  9.27 2017LAMB06
18.  9.32 Rubadcar
19.  9.44 VJW
20.  9.52 dollarstorecubes
21.  9.59 Owen Morrison
22.  9.81 Coinman_
23.  9.88 parkertrager
24.  9.92 Valken
24.  9.92 Logan
26.  9.94 Dream Cubing
27.  10.01 Samuel Kevin
28.  10.07 NarenRameshB
29.  10.13 tc kruber
30.  10.27 Nutybaconator
31.  10.37 JoXCuber
32.  10.41 mihnea3000
33.  10.46 NathanaelCubes
34.  10.49 Torch
35.  10.50 ichcubegern
35.  10.50 Kylegadj
35.  10.50 NewoMinx
38.  10.51 V.Kochergin
39.  10.62 [email protected]
40.  10.64 BradenTheMagician
41.  10.71 oliver sitja sichel
42.  10.73 DGCubes
43.  10.74 Liam Wadek
44.  10.83 jvier
45.  10.87 Ian Pang
46.  11.01 Fred Lang
47.  11.02 MCuber
48.  11.46 GTGil
49.  11.48 Keenan Johnson
50.  11.50 FaLoL
51.  11.51 Milesb95
52.  11.63 Sub1Hour
53.  11.70 RandomPerson84
54.  11.80 20luky3
55.  12.08 DonovanTheCool
56.  12.16 bennettstouder
57.  12.17 abunickabhi
58.  12.18 u Cube
59.  12.34 Cubing5life
59.  12.34 Ordway Persyn
61.  12.38 SebastianCarrillo
62.  12.61 BraydenTheCuber
63.  12.64 abhijat
64.  12.78 MattP98
65.  12.80 Henry Lipka
66.  12.87 Cooki348
67.  13.04 xyzzy
68.  13.09 Michael DeLaRosa
69.  13.10 Rollercoasterben 
70.  13.17 toinou06cubing
71.  13.45 Samuel Baird
72.  13.52 Jaime CG
73.  13.56 Aadil- ali
74.  13.69 Amelia
75.  13.79 begiuli65
76.  13.91 speedcube.insta
77.  14.02 Kit Clement
78.  14.09 Koen van Aller
79.  14.18 ngmh
80.  14.43 lumes2121
81.  14.59 TheKravCuber
82.  14.89 Raymos Castillo
83.  14.95 M O
84.  15.09 colegemuth
85.  15.15 Sir E Brum
86.  15.25 KingCanyon
87.  15.29 revaldoah
88.  15.30 SmallTownCuber
89.  15.41 Cube to Cube
90.  15.46 Hunter Eric Deardurff
90.  15.46 PingPongCuber
92.  15.48 nevinscph
93.  15.49 pizzacrust
94.  15.58 bhoffman492
95.  15.63 KingTim96
96.  15.67 Alea
97.  15.84 [email protected]
98.  15.91 thatkid
99.  16.07 drpfisherman
100.  16.22 FLS99
101.  16.52 epride17
102.  16.68 WoowyBaby
103.  16.88 G2013
104.  17.20 [email protected]
105.  17.23 Schmizee
106.  17.65 Moreno van Rooijen
107.  17.79 wearephamily1719
107.  17.79 HKspeed.com
109.  18.04 dphdmn
110.  18.10 Triangles_are_cubers
111.  18.25 I'm A Cuber
112.  18.52 bgcatfan
113.  18.60 John Benwell
114.  18.83 ProStar
115.  19.42 PikachuPlayz_MC
116.  19.51 LittleLumos
117.  19.65 Petri Krzywacki
118.  21.29 NaterTater23
119.  21.73 Ayce
120.  21.77 ok cuber
121.  22.25 elliottk_
122.  22.37 MarkA64
123.  22.84 Jrg
124.  23.23 Silky
125.  23.80 Mike3451
126.  24.72 Pratyush Manas
127.  25.31 FinnTheCuber
128.  25.33 One Wheel
129.  25.48 linus.sch
130.  26.46 Ked Ki
131.  26.54 Gan Air SM
132.  26.76 EngineeringBrian
133.  26.83 sporteisvogel
134.  27.22 KovyTheCuber
135.  27.43 freshcuber.de
136.  28.25 ricey
137.  28.54 [email protected]
138.  29.52 Jacck
139.  30.32 matt boeren
140.  30.56 William Bate
141.  30.74 filmip
142.  35.97 SolidJoltBlue
143.  40.24 thomas.sch
144.  42.70 MatsBergsten


*4x4x4*(97)
1.  31.53 Khairur Rachim
2.  31.88 Sean Hartman
3.  32.51 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  33.33 JoXCuber
5.  33.35 Valken
6.  33.58 OriginalUsername
7.  34.10 tJardigradHe
8.  35.57 NewoMinx
9.  36.05 ichcubegern
10.  36.09 Luke Garrett
11.  36.42 Rubadcar
12.  37.43 parkertrager
13.  38.01 Lim Hung
14.  38.27 FaLoL
15.  39.06 turtwig
16.  39.34 Owen Morrison
17.  39.84 jason3141
18.  40.05 Logan
19.  40.13 MegaminxMan
20.  40.58 MCuber
21.  41.07 Torch
22.  41.66 Fred Lang
23.  42.30 DGCubes
24.  42.33 20luky3
25.  42.77 [email protected]
26.  43.58 dollarstorecubes
27.  44.58 MattP98
28.  44.84 RandomPerson84
29.  45.55 Sub1Hour
30.  45.69 BradenTheMagician
31.  45.72 Keenan Johnson
32.  45.86 begiuli65
33.  46.07 Liam Wadek
34.  47.07 2017LAMB06
35.  47.71 Ordway Persyn
36.  47.83 abunickabhi
37.  48.29 VJW
38.  48.87 nevinscph
39.  49.60 Aleksandar Dukleski
40.  50.16 Kit Clement
41.  50.76 NathanaelCubes
42.  50.90 Rollercoasterben 
43.  51.15 xyzzy
44.  51.93 SebastianCarrillo
45.  52.11 colegemuth
46.  52.33 Kylegadj
47.  52.74 Cooki348
48.  53.13 thatkid
49.  54.76 KingTim96
50.  55.89 Alea
51.  56.01 drpfisherman
52.  56.09 oliver sitja sichel
53.  56.23 Koen van Aller
54.  56.71 PingPongCuber
55.  56.76 DonovanTheCool
56.  57.00 Raymos Castillo
57.  57.45 Amelia
58.  57.97 John Benwell
59.  58.63 epride17
60.  59.18 lumes2121
61.  1:00.16 u Cube
62.  1:02.34 KingCanyon
63.  1:02.46 revaldoah
64.  1:02.80 Ian Pang
65.  1:02.92 topppits
66.  1:03.04 bennettstouder
67.  1:05.47 [email protected]
68.  1:05.97 LittleLumos
69.  1:06.31 toinou06cubing
70.  1:07.14 FLS99
71.  1:07.44 BraydenTheCuber
72.  1:08.90 wearephamily1719
73.  1:10.42 I'm A Cuber
74.  1:12.62 Triangles_are_cubers
75.  1:13.93 Hunter Eric Deardurff
76.  1:16.60 [email protected]
77.  1:16.70 PikachuPlayz_MC
78.  1:17.99 Sir E Brum
79.  1:20.78 Petri Krzywacki
80.  1:21.56 ok cuber
81.  1:25.34 Moreno van Rooijen
82.  1:25.81 One Wheel
83.  1:27.74 HKspeed.com
84.  1:28.65 Gan Air SM
85.  1:33.00 Ked Ki
86.  1:39.44 freshcuber.de
87.  1:39.70 linus.sch
88.  1:40.64 sporteisvogel
89.  1:43.57 Mike3451
90.  1:46.17 thomas.sch
91.  1:47.69 Schmizee
92.  1:48.38 Jrg
93.  1:50.18 [email protected]
94.  1:52.53 KovyTheCuber
95.  1:58.34 Jacck
96.  2:29.51 MarkA64
97.  2:38.37 Ayce


*5x5x5*(70)
1.  53.83 Dream Cubing
2.  59.73 OriginalUsername
3.  1:00.28 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  1:00.80 tJardigradHe
5.  1:00.92 Lim Hung
6.  1:03.65 Khairur Rachim
7.  1:06.28 Valken
8.  1:06.38 JoXCuber
9.  1:06.39 FaLoL
10.  1:06.93 parkertrager
11.  1:07.31 NewoMinx
12.  1:12.11 V.Kochergin
13.  1:12.21 jason3141
14.  1:13.10 ichcubegern
15.  1:15.34 DGCubes
16.  1:18.20 Luke Garrett
17.  1:20.11 Ordway Persyn
18.  1:20.34 MCuber
19.  1:20.94 abunickabhi
20.  1:21.25 xyzzy
21.  1:22.00 Sub1Hour
22.  1:23.10 Aleksandar Dukleski
23.  1:24.83 GTGil
24.  1:26.74 BradenTheMagician
25.  1:26.80 Milesb95
26.  1:27.37 RandomPerson84
27.  1:27.74 Logan
28.  1:28.65 Fred Lang
29.  1:28.70 VJW
30.  1:31.18 nevinscph
31.  1:33.03 colegemuth
32.  1:33.98 Liam Wadek
33.  1:34.27 SebastianCarrillo
34.  1:35.10 epride17
35.  1:35.30 20luky3
36.  1:37.00 Henry Lipka
37.  1:37.69 NathanaelCubes
38.  1:39.95 Alea
39.  1:39.99 Raymos Castillo
40.  1:42.26 oliver sitja sichel
41.  1:42.40 MattP98
42.  1:45.34 Hunter Eric Deardurff
43.  1:45.91 drpfisherman
44.  1:49.46 Rollercoasterben 
45.  1:53.64 PingPongCuber
46.  1:54.22 Cooki348
47.  1:56.18 KingCanyon
48.  1:56.48 pizzacrust
49.  2:04.34 topppits
50.  2:08.78 LittleLumos
51.  2:08.97 FLS99
52.  2:15.30 BraydenTheCuber
53.  2:19.21 One Wheel
54.  2:20.06 Triangles_are_cubers
55.  2:22.94 I'm A Cuber
56.  2:40.14 Sir E Brum
57.  2:43.82 revaldoah
58.  2:44.09 linus.sch
59.  2:44.52 ok cuber
60.  2:46.55 [email protected]
61.  2:50.12 Petri Krzywacki
62.  2:50.57 wearephamily1719
63.  2:56.36 thomas.sch
64.  3:07.36 Ked Ki
65.  3:07.39 sporteisvogel
66.  3:15.89 Jacck
67.  3:45.51 freshcuber.de
68.  4:30.35 KovyTheCuber
69.  4:58.05 Jrg
70.  DNF Pratyush Manas


*6x6x6*(37)
1.  1:49.38 Lim Hung
2.  1:55.18 Sean Hartman
3.  1:58.83 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  2:00.09 JoXCuber
5.  2:00.80 ichcubegern
6.  2:01.72 FaLoL
7.  2:10.13 OriginalUsername
8.  2:18.09 jason3141
9.  2:19.68 parkertrager
10.  2:21.40 xyzzy
11.  2:25.12 nevinscph
12.  2:45.84 Sub1Hour
13.  2:45.88 Ordway Persyn
14.  2:46.21 colegemuth
15.  2:48.75 Aleksandar Dukleski
16.  2:58.96 Logan
17.  3:01.69 epride17
18.  3:02.72 Liam Wadek
19.  3:18.77 VJW
20.  3:20.42 SebastianCarrillo
21.  3:24.01 Hunter Eric Deardurff
22.  3:31.50 NathanaelCubes
23.  3:48.15 Rollercoasterben 
24.  4:02.40 One Wheel
25.  4:02.51 pizzacrust
26.  4:09.82 FLS99
27.  4:19.33 BraydenTheCuber
28.  4:45.71 filmip
29.  4:52.06 linus.sch
30.  5:16.83 Jacck
31.  5:32.95 [email protected]
32.  5:52.09 thomas.sch
33.  6:55.36 sporteisvogel
34.  7:01.47 freshcuber.de
35.  9:17.33 Jrg
36.  DNF DGCubes
36.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(29)
1.  2:30.28 Lim Hung
2.  2:45.02 Sean Hartman
3.  2:58.85 FaLoL


Spoiler



4.  2:59.66 JoXCuber
5.  3:00.83 ichcubegern
6.  3:13.28 OriginalUsername
7.  3:22.91 Keroma12
8.  3:30.39 jason3141
9.  3:36.13 nevinscph
10.  3:53.79 Hunter Eric Deardurff
11.  3:58.93 Sub1Hour
12.  4:05.87 Ordway Persyn
13.  4:23.66 Aleksandar Dukleski
14.  4:30.13 Logan
15.  4:48.12 Liam Wadek
16.  5:12.10 epride17
17.  5:15.12 NathanaelCubes
18.  6:22.70 RyuKagamine
19.  6:29.12 One Wheel
20.  6:32.78 FLS99
21.  6:33.53 BraydenTheCuber
22.  7:11.46 filmip
23.  7:41.57 Jacck
24.  8:51.43 [email protected]
25.  9:08.82 thomas.sch
26.  9:21.62 sporteisvogel
27.  DNF VJW
27.  DNF linus.sch
27.  DNF freshcuber.de


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(47)
1.  2.59 Khairur Rachim
2.  2.95 Logan
3.  2.97 Trig0n


Spoiler



4.  3.01 V.Kochergin
5.  3.31 Jaime CG
6.  3.32 Lim Hung
7.  3.38 Legomanz
8.  3.41 ProStar
9.  3.51 TipsterTrickster 
10.  4.12 JoXCuber
11.  4.63 OriginalUsername
12.  5.40 [email protected]
13.  5.59 parkertrager
14.  5.79 Sean Hartman
15.  6.70 NathanaelCubes
16.  7.26 turtwig
17.  7.45 G2013
18.  7.57 smackbadatskewb
19.  10.09 Nutybaconator
20.  10.23 u Cube
21.  10.43 taco_schell
22.  10.46 Aadil- ali
23.  11.21 Luke Garrett
24.  13.39 ichcubegern
25.  18.39 Valken
26.  20.66 [email protected]
27.  21.64 BraydenTheCuber
28.  22.01 MattP98
29.  22.07 FLS99
30.  23.00 Sir E Brum
31.  23.05 dollarstorecubes
32.  25.54 Kit Clement
33.  27.27 FaLoL
34.  31.32 SebastianCarrillo
35.  31.47 Koen van Aller
36.  33.25 MatsBergsten
37.  34.87 nevinscph
38.  41.84 Jacck
39.  42.87 Liam Wadek
40.  55.41 BenChristman1
41.  1:05.40 filmip
42.  1:11.60 [email protected]
43.  1:25.64 freshcuber.de
44.  1:29.58 Ayce
45.  1:42.86 thomas.sch
46.  DNF Gan Air SM
46.  DNF Aleksandar Dukleski


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(29)
1.  17.45 elliottk_
2.  27.41 PokeCubes
3.  39.33 Keroma12


Spoiler



4.  54.82 Sean Hartman
5.  57.90 revaldoah
6.  1:02.81 Logan
7.  1:03.86 nevinscph
8.  1:05.05 MattP98
9.  1:06.94 fun at the joy
10.  1:11.92 Kit Clement
11.  1:15.00 MatsBergsten
12.  1:17.27 Jaime CG
13.  1:19.99 Lim Hung
14.  1:28.94 FLS99
15.  1:36.88 thatkid
16.  1:45.98 JoXCuber
17.  2:09.12 BraydenTheCuber
18.  2:11.34 Sir E Brum
19.  2:43.31 Jacck
20.  3:00.32 filmip
21.  3:28.24 KingCanyon
22.  3:38.15 LittleLumos
23.  7:21.38 matt boeren
24.  9:36.00 freshcuber.de
25.  20:31.54 [email protected]
26.  DNF NathanaelCubes
26.  DNF Ayce
26.  DNF ichcubegern
26.  DNF G2013


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(14)
1.  4:21.36 nevinscph
2.  4:49.10 Jaime CG
3.  6:02.24 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  6:33.31 FLS99
5.  6:35.11 Lim Hung
6.  6:44.86 Jacck
7.  7:00.35 thatkid
8.  8:25.86 fun at the joy
9.  11:12.10 jason3141
10.  12:30.21 Sir E Brum
11.  15:17.70 BraydenTheCuber
12.  19:25.07 LittleLumos
13.  DNF MattP98
13.  DNF Logan


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(9)
1.  9:42.03 nevinscph
2.  16:04.03 MatsBergsten
3.  16:59.64 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  18:19.92 Jaime CG
5.  18:20.83 Lim Hung
6.  DNF Sir E Brum
6.  DNF BraydenTheCuber
6.  DNF thatkid
6.  DNF LittleLumos


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  33:15.17 Jacck
2.  DNF MatsBergsten
2.  DNF nevinscph

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF Jacck

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(8)
1.  27/31 56:25 Keroma12
2.  3/3 13:20 MatsBergsten
3.  3/3 18:25 filmip


Spoiler



4.  6/9 39:42 Jacck
5.  2/3 13:53 BraydenTheCuber
6.  2/3 21:07 LittleLumos
7.  1/3 7:04 fun at the joy
7.  1/6 18:10 BradyCubes08


*3x3x3 one-handed*(94)
1.  12.33 Luke Garrett
2.  12.63 Khairur Rachim
3.  12.93 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  12.94 smackbadatskewb
5.  14.08 OriginalUsername
6.  14.27 Dream Cubing
7.  14.28 Sean Hartman
8.  14.32 parkertrager
9.  14.69 NathanaelCubes
10.  14.98 Lim Hung
11.  15.17 turtwig
12.  15.60 mihnea3000
13.  15.90 ichcubegern
14.  16.09 cuberkid10
15.  16.55 Marcus Siu
16.  17.35 JoXCuber
17.  17.40 2017LAMB06
18.  17.62 Rubadcar
19.  17.64 dollarstorecubes
20.  17.86 MCuber
21.  18.03 Kylegadj
22.  18.34 jvier
23.  18.61 Samuel Kevin
24.  18.96 DonovanTheCool
25.  19.02 RandomPerson84
26.  19.07 TheKravCuber
27.  19.48 abunickabhi
28.  19.55 BradenTheMagician
29.  19.85 ProStar
30.  20.18 FaLoL
31.  20.27 [email protected]
32.  20.41 Logan
33.  20.67 Aleksandar Dukleski
34.  20.68 G2013
35.  20.70 oliver sitja sichel
36.  21.02 Torch
37.  21.54 NevEr_QeyX
38.  21.75 Nutybaconator
39.  22.26 xyzzy
40.  22.59 jason3141
41.  22.85 bhoffman492
42.  23.16 Valken
43.  23.39 VJW
44.  23.55 u Cube
45.  23.58 Liam Wadek
46.  24.23 Henry Lipka
47.  24.62 [email protected]
48.  24.86 Kit Clement
49.  24.93 BraydenTheCuber
50.  25.26 KingCanyon
51.  25.61 Moreno van Rooijen
52.  26.08 DGCubes
53.  26.21 Alea
54.  27.12 SebastianCarrillo
55.  27.15 begiuli65
56.  27.19 abhijat
57.  28.16 MattP98
58.  29.23 Triangles_are_cubers
59.  29.41 Jaime CG
60.  30.21 lumes2121
61.  30.42 revaldoah
62.  30.97 elliottk_
63.  31.45 M O
64.  31.56 Koen van Aller
65.  31.62 Keenan Johnson
66.  32.04 PingPongCuber
67.  33.73 nevinscph
68.  35.41 Raymos Castillo
69.  36.52 FLS99
70.  36.86 toinou06cubing
71.  38.72 I'm A Cuber
72.  39.47 Sir E Brum
73.  39.71 ok cuber
74.  39.93 wearephamily1719
75.  41.77 Schmizee
76.  42.68 HKspeed.com
77.  43.35 One Wheel
78.  43.51 freshcuber.de
79.  45.19 Ian Pang
80.  45.37 [email protected]
81.  46.18 filmip
82.  46.82 PikachuPlayz_MC
83.  47.45 Silky
84.  47.93 bgcatfan
85.  49.88 Hunter Eric Deardurff
86.  52.86 Ked Ki
87.  54.61 sporteisvogel
88.  1:02.89 LittleLumos
89.  1:04.35 thomas.sch
90.  1:04.54 Jacck
91.  1:05.76 Ayce
92.  1:11.33 matt boeren
93.  1:13.67 Mike3451
94.  1:19.51 [email protected]


*3x3x3 With feet*(8)
1.  20.74 Lim Hung
2.  26.32 tJardigradHe
3.  30.89 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  49.49 BradenTheMagician
5.  1:16.21 ichcubegern
6.  1:24.68 fun at the joy
7.  1:58.66 Jaime CG
8.  5:02.29 BraydenTheCuber


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(11)
1.  36.16 fun at the joy
2.  40.44 ichcubegern
3.  49.36 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  1:07.05 BraydenTheCuber
5.  1:09.23 Lim Hung
6.  1:20.02 Liam Wadek
7.  1:24.93 Sean Hartman
8.  1:33.56 FLS99
9.  2:28.18 freshcuber.de
10.  3:17.76 thomas.sch
11.  3:33.85 KingCanyon


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(11)
1.  24.67 (24, 25, 25) Sebastien
2.  25.33 (23, 28, 25) thecubingwizard
3.  33.67 (35, 36, 30) Bogdan


Spoiler



4.  39.00 (38, 39, 40) filmip
5.  41.00 (45, 46, 32) RyuKagamine
5.  41.00 (44, 37, 42) DonovanTheCool
7.  50.67 (52, 50, 50) BraydenTheCuber
8.  DNF (24, 27, DNS) WoowyBaby
8.  DNF (43, DNS, DNS) Lim Hung
8.  DNF (60, 59, DNF) Liam Wadek
8.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) MattP98


*2-3-4 Relay*(53)
1.  46.02 Luke Garrett
2.  49.14 jason3141
3.  50.05 Lim Hung


Spoiler



4.  50.08 parkertrager
5.  50.57 JoXCuber
6.  50.72 OriginalUsername
7.  51.62 Rubadcar
8.  51.85 Sean Hartman
9.  52.42 turtwig
10.  53.26 Valken
11.  58.92 DGCubes
12.  59.04 Liam Wadek
13.  59.58 MCuber
14.  1:01.39 SebastianCarrillo
15.  1:01.47 [email protected]
16.  1:02.23 abunickabhi
17.  1:02.33 NathanaelCubes
18.  1:03.12 ichcubegern
19.  1:03.30 RandomPerson84
20.  1:03.59 2017LAMB06
21.  1:10.31 VJW
22.  1:10.39 Aleksandar Dukleski
23.  1:10.43 dollarstorecubes
24.  1:10.69 epride17
25.  1:11.01 Ordway Persyn
26.  1:12.18 nevinscph
27.  1:12.76 FLS99
28.  1:16.99 Koen van Aller
29.  1:21.73 lumes2121
30.  1:22.88 KingTim96
31.  1:25.60 revaldoah
32.  1:26.11 Cooki348
33.  1:28.34 toinou06cubing
34.  1:29.25 Amelia
35.  1:29.49 BraydenTheCuber
36.  1:33.50 Ian Pang
37.  1:35.22 KingCanyon
38.  1:35.67 ImPaulPCG
39.  1:38.17 LittleLumos
40.  1:40.79 Sir E Brum
41.  1:41.40 [email protected]
42.  1:44.63 Gan Air SM
43.  1:57.00 HKspeed.com
44.  1:57.33 ok cuber
45.  2:05.22 linus.sch
46.  2:06.15 One Wheel
47.  2:10.02 Jrg
48.  2:17.02 sporteisvogel
49.  2:20.63 [email protected]
50.  2:32.07 Schmizee
51.  2:34.52 thomas.sch
52.  2:47.58 Mike3451
53.  2:48.01 Jacck


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(35)
1.  1:43.09 OriginalUsername
2.  1:52.55 Sean Hartman
3.  1:53.61 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  2:03.25 ichcubegern
5.  2:04.37 Lim Hung
6.  2:07.09 Valken
7.  2:13.74 jason3141
8.  2:18.41 DGCubes
9.  2:22.71 abunickabhi
10.  2:22.78 RandomPerson84
11.  2:38.34 Aleksandar Dukleski
12.  2:44.83 nevinscph
13.  2:49.59 VJW
14.  2:55.45 2017LAMB06
15.  2:56.27 Liam Wadek
16.  2:56.89 epride17
17.  3:00.76 Koen van Aller
18.  3:18.27 Cooki348
19.  3:23.07 FLS99
20.  3:23.27 Hunter Eric Deardurff
21.  3:33.49 SebastianCarrillo
22.  3:34.86 KingCanyon
23.  3:38.63 BraydenTheCuber
24.  3:48.18 LittleLumos
25.  4:10.77 revaldoah
26.  4:16.64 One Wheel
27.  4:45.16 Sir E Brum
28.  4:48.91 ok cuber
29.  5:01.51 linus.sch
30.  5:27.73 [email protected]
31.  5:46.05 thomas.sch
32.  5:53.70 Jacck
33.  6:03.58 sporteisvogel
34.  6:33.98 Jrg
35.  DNF Ordway Persyn


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(20)
1.  3:45.31 JoXCuber
2.  3:56.11 Sean Hartman
3.  4:08.08 Lim Hung


Spoiler



4.  4:09.61 OriginalUsername
5.  4:12.42 ichcubegern
6.  5:01.16 nevinscph
7.  5:22.95 Liam Wadek
8.  5:25.11 Aleksandar Dukleski
9.  5:34.15 Ordway Persyn
10.  6:05.33 VJW
11.  6:53.02 SebastianCarrillo
12.  7:32.09 FLS99
13.  8:03.81 BraydenTheCuber
14.  8:34.60 One Wheel
15.  8:56.78 ok cuber
16.  11:05.80 [email protected]
17.  11:26.67 linus.sch
18.  11:40.15 thomas.sch
19.  12:45.70 sporteisvogel
20.  16:39.48 Jrg


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(17)
1.  6:40.98 JoXCuber
2.  6:41.94 Sean Hartman
3.  6:48.31 Lim Hung


Spoiler



4.  7:17.24 ichcubegern
5.  8:06.75 jason3141
6.  8:09.51 nevinscph
7.  8:51.77 Ordway Persyn
8.  9:55.11 BradenTheMagician
9.  10:07.89 Aleksandar Dukleski
10.  10:44.91 Liam Wadek
11.  13:40.31 BraydenTheCuber
12.  15:08.87 One Wheel
13.  17:17.14 FLS99
14.  19:06.77 [email protected]
15.  20:52.78 linus.sch
16.  21:41.95 thomas.sch
17.  DNF sporteisvogel


*Clock*(31)
1.  4.79 Jaime CG
2.  4.83 TipsterTrickster 
3.  6.47 MartinN13


Spoiler



4.  6.53 Liam Wadek
5.  6.83 MattP98
6.  7.35 dollarstorecubes
7.  7.42 Sean Hartman
8.  8.01 MCuber
9.  8.06 Lim Hung
10.  8.17 Kit Clement
11.  8.38 JoXCuber
12.  9.41 parkertrager
13.  9.55 NewoMinx
13.  9.55 Luke Garrett
15.  10.48 NathanaelCubes
16.  12.04 Triangles_are_cubers
17.  12.23 Raymos Castillo
18.  12.28 FaLoL
19.  12.38 Ayce
20.  12.97 ichcubegern
21.  14.64 Logan
22.  14.66 [email protected]
23.  15.97 FLS99
24.  16.93 lumes2121
25.  17.48 BraydenTheCuber
26.  18.11 freshcuber.de
27.  18.46 jason3141
28.  20.32 abunickabhi
29.  22.24 nevinscph
30.  23.43 SebastianCarrillo
31.  32.45 thomas.sch


*Megaminx*(34)
1.  45.91 NewoMinx
2.  47.11 MegaminxMan
3.  50.00 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  51.58 Khairur Rachim
5.  55.62 Luke Garrett
6.  57.03 Lim Hung
7.  59.02 Nutybaconator
8.  59.05 OriginalUsername
9.  1:00.08 MCuber
10.  1:04.32 Cooki348
11.  1:08.71 FaLoL
12.  1:09.10 Fred Lang
13.  1:10.39 abhijat
14.  1:11.24 ichcubegern
15.  1:11.71 begiuli65
16.  1:15.67 Logan
17.  1:24.24 Aleksandar Dukleski
18.  1:27.55 Triangles_are_cubers
19.  1:28.81 Kit Clement
20.  1:30.36 KingCanyon
21.  1:42.75 nevinscph
22.  1:47.61 CrispyCubing
23.  1:49.31 Liam Wadek
24.  2:00.16 I'm A Cuber
25.  2:02.39 [email protected]
26.  2:07.70 BraydenTheCuber
27.  2:15.06 FLS99
28.  2:35.95 One Wheel
29.  2:36.08 Hunter Eric Deardurff
30.  2:47.62 ok cuber
31.  3:39.59 linus.sch
32.  4:26.68 sporteisvogel
33.  6:49.47 [email protected]
34.  DNF freshcuber.de


*Pyraminx*(66)
1.  2.03 jason3141
2.  2.27 tJardigradHe
3.  2.33 parkertrager


Spoiler



4.  2.85 NarenRameshB
4.  2.85 Abhi
6.  2.87 SpiFunTastic
7.  3.08 Trig0n
8.  3.24 Awder
9.  3.29 Logan
10.  3.31 smackbadatskewb
11.  3.43 DGCubes
12.  3.48 Sean Hartman
13.  3.71 BradenTheMagician
14.  3.72 SebastianCarrillo
15.  3.75 OriginalUsername
16.  3.76 Rubadcar
17.  3.80 Jaime CG
18.  3.82 NewoMinx
19.  4.06 MCuber
20.  4.31 JoXCuber
21.  4.42 Lim Hung
22.  4.45 [email protected]
23.  4.60 V.Kochergin
24.  4.87 Triangles_are_cubers
25.  5.01 turtwig
26.  5.15 BraydenTheCuber
27.  5.19 NathanaelCubes
28.  5.25 bennettstouder
29.  5.29 begiuli65
30.  5.37 MattP98
31.  5.48 Antto Pitkänen
32.  5.50 Luke Garrett
33.  5.75 Brodie Bouley
34.  5.87 Liam Wadek
35.  5.93 Aleksandar Dukleski
36.  5.95 [email protected]
37.  6.16 Fred Lang
38.  6.29 RandomPerson84
39.  6.36 ichcubegern
40.  6.38 FaLoL
41.  6.45 Nutybaconator
42.  6.49 Keenan Johnson
43.  6.82 VJW
44.  6.97 wearephamily1719
45.  7.11 lumes2121
46.  7.17 epride17
47.  7.22 Kit Clement
48.  7.24 Koen van Aller
49.  7.50 I'm A Cuber
50.  7.64 oliver sitja sichel
51.  7.79 ok cuber
52.  8.08 Ian Pang
53.  8.25 abunickabhi
54.  9.61 toinou06cubing
55.  9.70 KingCanyon
56.  10.21 FLS99
57.  10.82 Hunter Eric Deardurff
58.  11.71 nevinscph
59.  11.79 LittleLumos
60.  12.76 sporteisvogel
61.  13.52 FinnTheCuber
62.  13.85 freshcuber.de
63.  14.34 Schmizee
64.  14.39 Jacck
65.  15.55 KovyTheCuber
66.  16.95 thomas.sch


*Square-1*(58)
1.  7.89 mrsniffles01
2.  8.25 PokeCubes
3.  9.44 Marcus Siu


Spoiler



4.  11.12 Sub1Hour
5.  12.06 BradyCubes08
6.  12.52 Sean Hartman
7.  13.22 smackbadatskewb
8.  13.39 Rollercoasterben 
9.  13.48 parkertrager
10.  13.50 GTGil
11.  13.81 Jaime CG
12.  14.24 ichcubegern
13.  14.60 cuberkid10
14.  14.74 Lim Hung
15.  14.83 tJardigradHe
16.  15.02 Luke Garrett
17.  15.22 Kylegadj
18.  15.55 BradenTheMagician
19.  16.16 OriginalUsername
20.  16.23 MCuber
21.  17.43 Logan
22.  18.08 oliver sitja sichel
23.  19.07 NewoMinx
24.  19.53 BraydenTheCuber
25.  20.17 Keenan Johnson
26.  20.35 DGCubes
27.  20.59 NathanaelCubes
27.  20.59 MattP98
29.  20.73 SebastianCarrillo
30.  21.37 Antto Pitkänen
31.  22.19 Valken
32.  22.25 Rubadcar
33.  22.77 JoXCuber
34.  22.87 DonovanTheCool
35.  22.94 jason3141
36.  23.15 mihnea3000
37.  24.77 bennettstouder
38.  25.16 u Cube
39.  27.03 Kit Clement
40.  27.87 Trig0n
41.  28.50 V.Kochergin
42.  29.97 FaLoL
43.  30.97 Fred Lang
44.  31.16 Triangles_are_cubers
45.  32.76 Schmizee
46.  33.75 Liam Wadek
47.  35.85 lumes2121
48.  40.75 colegemuth
49.  49.92 Ian Pang
50.  53.02 wearephamily1719
51.  56.02 nevinscph
52.  1:02.41 FLS99
53.  1:03.06 Koen van Aller
54.  1:11.21 One Wheel
55.  1:22.03 speedcube.insta
56.  1:25.59 Jacck
57.  1:30.71 filmip
58.  2:03.88 ok cuber


*Skewb*(63)
1.  2.38 Jaime CG
2.  2.43 riz3ndrr 
3.  2.71 Rubadcar


Spoiler



4.  2.93 BradyCubes08
5.  3.14 sascholeks
6.  3.38 SebastianCarrillo
7.  3.63 Legomanz
8.  3.71 tJardigradHe
9.  3.93 parkertrager
10.  3.97 Sean Hartman
11.  4.03 Trig0n
12.  4.09 Logan
13.  4.14 Lim Hung
14.  4.19 NewoMinx
15.  4.23 u Cube
16.  4.36 smackbadatskewb
17.  4.43 OriginalUsername
18.  4.58 Antto Pitkänen
19.  4.75 N4Cubing
20.  4.85 V.Kochergin
21.  4.92 Luke Garrett
22.  5.01 DGCubes
23.  5.06 NathanaelCubes
24.  5.11 MattP98
25.  5.45 ichcubegern
26.  5.74 BradenTheMagician
27.  5.85 MCuber
28.  6.04 FaLoL
29.  6.25 Sub1Hour
29.  6.25 JoXCuber
31.  6.71 CrispyCubing
32.  6.80 Triangles_are_cubers
33.  6.87 Kit Clement
34.  6.92 lumes2121
35.  7.00 Fred Lang
36.  7.02 oliver sitja sichel
37.  7.09 Liam Wadek
38.  7.19 Torch
39.  7.54 Hunter Eric Deardurff
40.  7.56 wearephamily1719
41.  7.64 BraydenTheCuber
42.  7.73 jason3141
43.  8.17 Aleksandar Dukleski
44.  8.24 ricey
45.  8.26 turtwig
46.  8.42 ngmh
47.  8.46 [email protected]
48.  8.49 TheKravCuber
49.  8.80 KingCanyon
50.  8.91 Schmizee
51.  9.19 ok cuber
52.  10.50 abunickabhi
53.  11.99 FLS99
54.  13.06 Koen van Aller
55.  13.34 FinnTheCuber
56.  15.41 toinou06cubing
57.  17.04 nevinscph
58.  19.55 Jacck
59.  19.56 freshcuber.de
60.  21.77 thomas.sch
61.  27.19 Sir E Brum
62.  28.98 MatsBergsten
63.  31.37 sporteisvogel


*Kilominx*(11)
1.  20.89 NewoMinx
2.  23.51 bhoffman492
3.  28.13 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  29.36 DGCubes
5.  30.72 Logan
6.  32.87 JoXCuber
7.  42.01 [email protected]
8.  42.38 Kit Clement
9.  54.53 BraydenTheCuber
10.  1:01.14 SebastianCarrillo
11.  2:28.23 thomas.sch


*Mini Guildford*(13)
1.  3:36.39 Sean Hartman
2.  4:01.12 NewoMinx
3.  4:10.55 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  4:39.91 ichcubegern
5.  5:59.32 SebastianCarrillo
6.  6:14.01 Raymos Castillo
7.  6:58.78 PingPongCuber
8.  7:08.60 Triangles_are_cubers
9.  7:21.44 BraydenTheCuber
10.  7:25.17 FLS99
11.  7:25.27 oliver sitja sichel
12.  10:31.14 One Wheel
13.  12:45.66 ok cuber


*Redi Cube*(18)
1.  7.73 Awder
2.  8.78 dollarstorecubes
3.  12.85 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  13.73 JoXCuber
5.  14.83 Sean Hartman
6.  16.60 BradenTheMagician
7.  17.11 ichcubegern
8.  20.37 Kit Clement
9.  20.74 Lim Hung
10.  21.08 Sub1Hour
11.  21.53 Luke Garrett
12.  21.65 bhoffman492
13.  23.80 bennettstouder
14.  27.84 [email protected]
15.  31.81 BraydenTheCuber
16.  37.68 Liam Wadek
17.  41.08 FLS99
18.  45.96 freshcuber.de


*Master Pyraminx*(12)
1.  27.94 DGCubes
2.  31.73 ichcubegern
3.  35.40 Kit Clement


Spoiler



4.  39.71 JoXCuber
5.  50.39 Sean Hartman
6.  1:18.87 Jacck
7.  1:36.35 freshcuber.de
8.  1:48.08 [email protected]
9.  2:26.37 thomas.sch
10.  3:39.91 Liam Wadek
11.  3:45.19 BraydenTheCuber
12.  DNF pizzacrust


*15 Puzzle*(17)
1.  5.49 Ben Whitmore
2.  6.93 dphdmn
3.  8.22 Awder


Spoiler



4.  10.30 Hunter Eric Deardurff
5.  14.44 Lim Hung
6.  20.19 MattP98
7.  21.19 Bogdan
8.  22.81 DGCubes
9.  23.00 Sean Hartman
10.  23.88 lumes2121
11.  25.74 ichcubegern
12.  30.55 sporteisvogel
13.  33.18 freshcuber.de
14.  41.50 MatsBergsten
15.  42.53 bennettstouder
16.  51.91 abunickabhi
17.  4:54.37 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(5)
1.  50.66 Bogdan
2.  55.88 Jacck
3.  58.85 BraydenTheCuber


Spoiler



4.  DNF FLS99
4.  DNF Triangles_are_cubers


*Mirror Blocks*(13)
1.  24.22 ichcubegern
2.  24.38 BradenTheMagician
3.  26.68 Valken


Spoiler



4.  33.77 GTGil
5.  45.88 MattP98
6.  49.61 JoXCuber
7.  1:16.05 [email protected]
8.  1:16.16 FLS99
9.  1:30.59 Liam Wadek
10.  1:50.10 ok cuber
11.  2:25.83 freshcuber.de
12.  4:42.03 BraydenTheCuber
13.  DNF PikachuPlayz_MC


*Curvy Copter*(2)
1.  3:56.33 DGCubes
2.  5:43.65 Mike Hughey


*Contest results*(175)
1.  1089 Sean Hartman
2.  1081 Lim Hung
3.  953 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  946 OriginalUsername
5.  923 ichcubegern
6.  794 parkertrager
7.  785 Luke Garrett
8.  757 Logan
9.  727 jason3141
10.  685 NathanaelCubes
11.  681 Liam Wadek
12.  676 BraydenTheCuber
13.  666 tJardigradHe
14.  662 DGCubes
15.  637 MCuber
16.  626 FaLoL
17.  623 SebastianCarrillo
18.  620 Khairur Rachim
19.  618 Aleksandar Dukleski
20.  615 Rubadcar
21.  611 NewoMinx
22.  598 Valken
23.  578 BradenTheMagician
24.  568 turtwig
25.  546 smackbadatskewb
26.  536 nevinscph
27.  529 Jaime CG
28.  527 MattP98
29.  511 VJW
30.  489 Dream Cubing
31.  466 [email protected]
32.  458 Sub1Hour
33.  452 Kit Clement
34.  449 FLS99
35.  447 dollarstorecubes
35.  447 RandomPerson84
37.  442 abunickabhi
38.  431 2017LAMB06
39.  429 V.Kochergin
40.  423 Fred Lang
41.  400 Kylegadj
42.  397 oliver sitja sichel
43.  396 Ordway Persyn
44.  392 Torch
45.  388 u Cube
46.  377 cuberkid10
46.  377 Nutybaconator
48.  370 Legomanz
49.  360 KingCanyon
50.  342 Rollercoasterben 
51.  325 Triangles_are_cubers
52.  321 lumes2121
52.  321 mihnea3000
54.  318 Koen van Aller
55.  310 [email protected]
56.  297 NarenRameshB
56.  297 epride17
58.  296 Cooki348
59.  290 xyzzy
60.  289 GTGil
60.  289 Trig0n
62.  286 begiuli65
63.  279 Sir E Brum
64.  277 Owen Morrison
65.  269 jvier
65.  269 Keenan Johnson
67.  268 Hunter Eric Deardurff
68.  266 revaldoah
69.  261 Jacck
70.  260 DonovanTheCool
71.  257 bennettstouder
72.  255 Raymos Castillo
73.  253 ExultantCarn
74.  240 wearephamily1719
74.  240 Ian Pang
76.  239 toinou06cubing
77.  237 Samuel Kevin
78.  231 Coinman_
79.  230 [email protected]
80.  225 Henry Lipka
80.  225 G2013
82.  223 ProStar
83.  213 PokeCubes
83.  213 20luky3
85.  211 ok cuber
85.  211 colegemuth
87.  206 LittleLumos
88.  203 Antto Pitkänen
89.  201 One Wheel
90.  198 PingPongCuber
91.  194 TipsterTrickster 
91.  194 NevEr_QeyX
93.  188 Alea
94.  183 I'm A Cuber
95.  172 freshcuber.de
96.  171 Aadil- ali
97.  167 Moreno van Rooijen
98.  166 KingTim96
98.  166 Schmizee
98.  166 Amelia
101.  164 ngmh
102.  158 TheKravCuber
103.  156 thecubingwizard
104.  154 abhijat
105.  149 thatkid
106.  148 Milesb95
106.  148 filmip
108.  146 Varun Mohanraj
109.  144 Marcus Siu
110.  143 MatsBergsten
111.  140 linus.sch
111.  140 sporteisvogel
113.  134 bhoffman492
114.  133 thomas.sch
114.  133 drpfisherman
116.  127 John Benwell
117.  126 [email protected]
118.  125 BradyCubes08
119.  122 Cube to Cube
120.  121 TommyC
121.  120 MegaminxMan
121.  120 asacuber
123.  119 tc kruber
124.  115 HKspeed.com
125.  107 pizzacrust
126.  104 Ayce
127.  101 elliottk_
127.  101 M O
129.  100 Awder
130.  96 Keroma12
130.  96 PikachuPlayz_MC
132.  91 SmallTownCuber
133.  89 Pratyush Manas
133.  89 Cubing5life
135.  86 Gan Air SM
136.  84 Petri Krzywacki
137.  80 speedcube.insta
137.  80 Michael DeLaRosa
139.  78 Jrg
140.  77 Samuel Baird
141.  74 fun at the joy
142.  73 Mike3451
143.  65 Brodie Bouley
144.  64 FinnTheCuber
144.  64 Abhi
144.  64 topppits
144.  64 riz3ndrr 
148.  63 SpiFunTastic
149.  62 mrsniffles01
150.  61 sascholeks
151.  60 N4Cubing
151.  60 Ked Ki
151.  60 WoowyBaby
154.  58 nikodem.rudy
154.  58 dphdmn
156.  52 CrispyCubing
157.  51 bgcatfan
158.  49 BenChristman1
159.  45 Bogdan
160.  44 NaterTater23
161.  43 MarkA64
162.  40 Silky
162.  40 ImPaulPCG
164.  38 KovyTheCuber
165.  36 RyuKagamine
166.  34 ricey
167.  32 taco_schell
168.  31 MartinN13
168.  31 matt boeren
170.  21 Sebastien
171.  20 Ben Whitmore
172.  16 EngineeringBrian
173.  8 William Bate
174.  6 SolidJoltBlue
174.  6 Mike Hughey


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 25, 2020)

175 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 173!

That means our winner this week is *William Bate!* Congratulations!!


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 25, 2020)

Is there a problem with logging in on mobile? It keeps saying I failed to login


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 25, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Is there a problem with logging in on mobile? It keeps saying I failed to login


It seems like logging on from mobile is working to me. Is it possible your apostrophe in your username is a mismatch to the one you're typing on your phone? I would think that might be a potential problem with a phone keyboard, since there are multiple possible single quote characters.


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 26, 2020)

Looks like that’s it, the apostrophe appears to actually be a prime symbol lol
Edit: yeah that worked, thanks


----------

